# Sundae X-ray?



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I called the vet on Saturday about an hour before they closed (they work a half day on Saturday) and left a message because Sundae had a gross snotty nose. For a few days before that she had occasionally reverse sneezed and she sounded like she had nasal congestion sometimes in the evening. I’ve never had a dog with a snotty nose before. They did not call back. She was acting completely like herself even with the green snot, and yesterday her nose was clear. She hasn’t sounded congested since Saturday night, and no runny nose since Saturday night. She never had goopy eyes and she never acted lethargic. This morning, of course while the people were installing our new dishwasher and my 5 year old is holding onto my neck for dear life because he had a fever and I was trying to check work emails, the vet’s receptionist called back. I said that she seemed better and she already is on the schedule for Wednesday for puppy shots, so the receptionist said ‘okay then we will just see her on Wednesday and we will see if Dr. says she needs an X-ray then.’ I just said okay and hung up because of everything else. But all day I’ve been wondering… why would they do an X-ray for a snotty nose? 
Dr. Google was absolutely no help on Saturday, saying it was 100% parvo or distemper. If it is either, it was the mildest case possible. Phoebe has shown no signs of illness. Sundae did have looser than usual stools (not diarrhea, formed but soft) starting Wednesday through Friday, but I am positive that started because she ate allll of Phoebe’s food on Tuesday night. Phoebe actually eats what Sundae was weaned onto at the breeder and it still makes up about 25% of her food, but she overate by a lot.
Soooo why do you think she said they would do an X-ray if needed? The only thing I can come up with is pneumonia.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This article in the Merck Manual might shed some light. Or not. The receptionist might just have been frazzled and confused that morning.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you! I had skimmed some articles about rhinitis this weekend as well but I didn’t notice that X-ray was a diagnostic tool for that. 

I imagine if she was frazzled and I was also that we weren’t communicating effectively! 

I meant to say in my op that I was 100% ready to go to the emergency vet this weekend if needed… it just never got to emergency level


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My first thought was inhaled foreign body.









Image quiz: Are you on the nose with this nasal issue?


When a veterinary patient presents with sneezing and obstructive nasal breathing in your practice, how are you diagnosing the patient? Take the quiz to see if you're right.



www.dvm360.com





Hoping it’s nothing, though! Sounds like you have your hands (literally) full right now.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Initially, they probably wanted to check her lungs and make sure they are clear. If her symptoms are gone, they might not see a need.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My first thought was inhaled foreign body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is actually what I was suspecting at first (on Saturday), but it was very even (both nostrils) and it cleared up so fast. She is a super sniffer and loves to wander the bag yard, snuffling along like a bloodhound. I can’t wait to hear what they vet says on Wednesday. I didn’t think about X-ray to diagnose foreign body…


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

With her clearing up so fast, it may have been some kind of irritant (not necessarily a lodged object, or if so, it got blown out somewhere) but whatever it is/was, I'll be following for the All Clear .


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Today the vet said it would have been to check to see if her lungs were clear. Mystery solved!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

How’s Sundae doing now?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

She is completely fine like it never happened. She’s a happy little tank, weighing in at 22 lbs.


----------

